# Carrier 19XR Bearing



## Jelly Rock (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi, all Good morning for my time zone, and good everything for other time zone, hahaha

I there is a critical inquiry, hopefully some can help me.
My inquiry is:
Motor Bearing for CARRIER CENTRFUGAL compressor
With part as follow;
a. 02 P35002301 Rev W11 189-10. 
b. 02 X R34013301 Rev 4.0 PMI. 
c. 02 x R 3507401 Rev 2 W11 166-10. 
d. 02 x R35003805 Rev 7.0 PMI.


Thanks a lot and regards for all
GBU :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

